# The COOL TV



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

"The COOL TV", a music video channel, has been added to Galaxy-19, transponder-5(V), on Ku-band.
It seems to be in the clear, and is on the Pittsburgh International bouquet, according to Lyngsat:

http://www.lyngsat.com/Galaxy-19.html


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, it's available as a subchannel, in many markets, over the air.


----------

